# Ost-Kanada



## havkat (25. April 2001)

Moin,Moin!
Hat jemand schon mal an der Ostküste Kanadas
gefischt? Meine das Cape Breton/Insel Nova Scotia. Meeresfischen auf Heilbutt, Dorsch,
und Striped Bass (offshore auf Blauhai usw.)
Ausserdem soll das Fischen auf atlant. Lachs
und Steelhead sehr gut sein (lechtz,sabber).
Danke im vorraus für Infos.






------------------
Tight Lines!
havkat


----------



## fishhawk (25. April 2001)

Steelhead im Antlantik ?Ich dachte die gibt es nur im Pazifik und in den Great Lakes.Infos gibt es u.a. hier : http://www.where-to-fish.com/docs/5c001008.html


----------



## havkat (25. April 2001)

Moin fishhawk!
Danke für den Link!
Ja, Du hast natürlich recht, die echten Steelheads gibt´s natürlich auf der Pazifikseite. In den Salzwsser-Inlets auf Nova Scotia sollen aber auch grosse meergehende Regenbogner gefangen werden.
Gerüchte sprechen von 5kg und mehr.

------------------
Tight Lines!
havkat


----------



## fishhawk (26. April 2001)

Irgendwo hab ich was von sea-trouts in Nova Scotia gelesen, könnten evtl. unsere Meerforellen sein oder vielleicht doch Regenbogner.Bachforellen sind ja m.W. nicht nativ in America sondern eingebürgert.Ist ja auch egal, wenn`s erst richtig an der Rute ruckt und die Bremse singt.


----------

